# Audi Price Rises



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Just placed an order today with a dealer for a A3 TDI SLINE -)) and was wanting to get it for March 2005 to get an 05 plate.

The dealer said if i wanted it for March 2005 he would have to place an order in January and it is possible that Audi might increase their prices (1 -2%)and this will have to passed that to me. Does this sound normal?

He said if he places an order in November this will be for building in December and Delivery in January. This will avoid the prices rises in January.

Does this sound right?

The dealer has been really good so far, they lent me an A3 TDI Sport for over 24 hours and i loved it ;-)

Cheers

Andrew
p.s can't wait ;-) Getting BOSE, Parking Sensor, Front Arm Rest, Light Sensor, Deep Green.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes I think it's normal. The dealers will usually charge at the price on the date of delivery rather than the date of order.

I ordered my 2.0 TDI SE DSG back in March 2004. The dealer quoted a delivery of approx 8 weeks, but for various reasons related to the production by Audi it was not delivered until 23 July. As I was happy to wait the dealer agreed to charge me the price as the date of order rather than the date of delivery. They also agreed to stick to the agreed trade-in price for my 1.8T Sport even though I had done another 3000 miles between March and July.

Dave R
---------------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought they charge the price you signed for. Although the contract allows for price increases beyond their control, dealerships generally have the policy of honouring the price that you first agreed.

I think the dealer is just playing you because you want it for the new reg, and he wants to fulfil the order earlier, during the quieter winter months.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

hmm interesting. I think if I had paid the full figure or near it the dealer might be more inclined to take the hit if the price increases.

The dealer said the choice was mine, I could wait but the price might increase, but your right he might just want to get an extra sale earlier.

I did manage to get Â£2K of the list price so I think maybe his profit isn't very much. Not sure how much they make on new cars these days.

Might ring another dealer and see what they say.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

You pay the price agreed at the time of ordering.

I had this when i ordered the TT. Prices where due to go up so i ordered it to get the price and discount negotiated.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Just seen this Thread about similar subject (on TT). It seems to suggest that Audi revise their prices in May.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... +increases

It seems the dealer is correct (the dealer also said i would have the right to cancel) that i would be liable for the increase. I suppose the question is does anyone know if Audi are planning to increase the price in January?

Cheers

Drew


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

So far, during 2004, Audi have issued new revised price lists in January, April and June for the 3-door A3 and September for the A3 Sportback.

Dave R
---------------------------
A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Has the price tended to go up?
 
Cheers


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

The OTR price for the basic A3 TDI DSG Sport - S Line was 21,350 in January and 21,650 in April and June.

Dave R


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for all your help. Think I will stick with January delivery. I am at my limit as it is .

Cheers again

Drew


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

andrew_webber said:


> I did manage to get Â£2K of the list price so I think maybe his profit isn't very much. Not sure how much they make on new cars these days.


2 grand! You lucky bugger!! I only managed about Â£600 15 months ago. Admittedly, the car had just been launched.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Can't they store it for 6 weeks? Hell, they could even leave it on your drive (if you have one) - just so long as it's not the Queen's Highway.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

i know..I am raising it again with them tomorrow to see what they say. From what the invoice T and C s say anything below 5% can be passed to me before the delivery date. If its over 5% I can cancel the contract.

Personally i think it should be from order time not delivery time. Looking at parkers guide the difference between a 53 and 04 (in 2004) plate in parkers is Â£700.

Any other advice would be great 

p.s i do have a driveway...might mention that tomorrow


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Dealer confirmed build week 2 next year which he said should mean earlier March delivery. He said this should avoid any price increase if there is one.

Can't wait 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

